# Made the "ditch bag" a little heavier today!



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Been wanting to add something that eats 7.62x39 to the ditch bag for a while now. Picked up a AK today on the cheap and decided it was worthy of taking a ride whenever the $hit hits the fan .


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

This is the image they will show on the News along with your Neighbors saying how Quiet or Weird you were:whistling:....................................lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Durable....eats well! Will work!

My "ditch bag" consists of an AR57 and it's youngin' the FN57!!! Plus a few mags loaded and several several rounds!!!!!:thumbsup: Just in time fer the new season of The Walking Dead right!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I like it!Need one too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

sweet. the bayonet is my favorite part.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> Durable....eats well! Will work!
> 
> My "ditch bag" consists of an AR57 and it's youngin' the FN57!!! Plus a few mags loaded and several several rounds!!!!!:thumbsup: Just in time fer the new season of The Walking Dead right!


I started with an 1 AR, but after some thought, I wanted to have 2 long guns to hit road with in case one fails or if the wife needed to get in on the action too. Decided to go with a AK platform in 7.62 just to have another ammo option in case the 7.62 ammo becomes "available" as the SHTF....

Sounds lil crazy huh? Rather be crazy and Alive rather than sane and dead!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

One .22 carbine a piece for each family member, me a 9mm pistol and one center fire rifle.


----------

